# Table saw spline jig. (and dovetail joints)



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Most of my boxes, I use a porter cable 4212 dovetail jig, (with through dovetails) but splines are handy for picture frames, and lots of other things.( Also I use box joints a lot too) The main problem with through dovetails, they take a long time to cut them all. I don't like changing router bits a lot., it bugs me. Plus I don't have two routers to use on the dovetail jig. Then I use the half blind jig and makes it quicker, so I hardly use the through dovetail jig. I just came across spline joints about a week ago, and love the joint. They leave a very nice joint, plus super strong. (Dovetails sometimes crack and that can cause problems)Tell you the truth, I would rather use a box joint than a dovetail. I was out in the shop today, and cut some dovetails for a box. And the dovetails split, it makes me upset when that happens. Its not the jigs fault, its the joint's fault. Splines are really easy to cut, if you have a jig. But sadly I don't have a jig. So If you have a spline jig, please reply a photo of yours!

Thanks!
AJ


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

AJ go to my projects and scroll back to the spline jig I posted. It was not the first one I made but it is the final one as I think I fixed all the problems from the previous models! It is easy to set up, accurate, and safe.


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks! I'll go check it out!

AJ


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Have you considered using a dovetail bit in the router table for a spline cavity? Same bit cuts the spline. Easy and it's quite nice.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I made one for a cross cut sled. Super simple and it works great


----------

